# Life partner with work endorsement



## Shehzada_mariam (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am a swiss citizen who is in a relationship with a SA permanent residence. I would like to apply for a life partner temporary visa with work enrollment, as I received a job offer. I have a study permit that will expired by the end of January 2021. I am a bit confused with Vfs's website and also I have read many different statements which makes me more confused. I would appreciate if there is anyone here, who could answer my questions and clarify my situation :
- on vfs should I choose the temporary visa relative spouse, but can I work with that visa?
- on the online form, they ask when I am Planing to enter in SA ect but I am already in South Africa, I don't know what to write and I cannot leave it blank.
- or should I apply for a visitor section 11(6) to be able to work and residing with my partner

I tried to contact vfs several times, but whitout any surprise they cannot help. Home affairs they don't answer. I even tried the SA Embassy in Switzerland also no answer.

I have to apply by the end of October, I would really appreciate if there is anyone who could help me with that. 

Thank you. 

Mariam


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Shehzada_mariam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a swiss citizen who is in a relationship with a SA permanent residence.。。。
> Thank you.
> ...


If you are married, I am quite sure you should apply for visitor's visa 11(6).

But not sure about co-habitation. Wait and see maybe someone else knows better than me.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Shehzada_mariam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a swiss citizen who is in a relationship with a SA permanent residence. I would like to apply for a life partner temporary visa with work enrollment, as I received a job offer. I have a study permit that will expired by the end of January 2021. I am a bit confused with Vfs's website and also I have read many different statements which makes me more confused. I would appreciate if there is anyone here, who could answer my questions and clarify my situation :
> 
> ...


*- on vfs should I choose the temporary visa relative spouse, but can I work with that visa?*

Relatives Visa applies if you have no job offer. 11(6) applies if you have a job offer. If you plan on working in future then you apply for the Relatives now and change conditions when you get a job.

*- on the online form, they ask when I am Planing to enter in SA ect but I am already in South Africa, I don't know what to write and I cannot leave it blank.*

Just write a future date, I usually just put a month in advance. The form isn't perfect. 
*
- or should I apply for a visitor section 11(6) to be able to work and residing with my partner*

Only when/if you have a job offer. You can't get work endorsement in advance.


----------

